# Gaming Rig Budget 70k



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

Iv researched a lot about what to buy in the current market scenario...and i came up with the following config for my rig:

proc: Intel i7 2600k
mobo: Gigabyte z77mx-d3h
hdd: seagate 1tb 
vid card: Msi hd 7850 oc power edition
psu: 750w cooler master
ram: crosair 1600mhz 4gb x2
monitor: 22" Philips Led full HD
Cd drive: Samsung DVD RW (havent really decided)

Il be buying a couple of extra fans also to keep the heat out! 
Please advice where can i make improvements! 


hey no1 to help?!


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jul 8, 2012)

Manas please fill this up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-asking-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming (all games except rpg's, and a lot of fps!) ( max payne, call of duty series, crysis , battlefield, fifa series, i play pretty much everything..
Also Adobe Photoshop 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:60k - 70k ( not above 70k)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not initially, maybe in the future. have absolutely no knowledge of overclocking

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win7 64-Bit, Win8 in future!

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 2Tb, can manage in 1Tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:22" monitor, preferably 24"

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Mouse, Keyboard 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This Month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Il be assembling it on my own!

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Anselhi,,buying from Nehru Place ( will get evrything locally)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Umm it like to make this PC future proof! no hassle for atleast 5 years!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 8, 2012)

Asus M5A97 @ 6.5k
AMD FX 8120 @ 9.5k
G-Skill RipjawsX 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz DDR3 @ 3.4k
WD Caviar blue 1 TB @ 5.2k
NZXT Source elite 210 @ 2.5k
Asus GTX670 DC2 @ 30k
Corsair TX750V2 @ 7k
Benq G2222HDL @ 8k
Total~ 71k
Local prices will be lower so total price will come down.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the replies!

I really wanna go with the intel proc! and i was told crosair ram is better than gskill? 

also i dont really trust WD..id rather go for seagate! 
and gtx670 is rather pricy dont u think? id invest in a good mobo and proc..and go for MSI 7850 oc editon.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 8, 2012)

ASUS M5A97 is not a good choice. Get Gigabyte GA970 UD3 instead @ 6.5K


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

^ why not he latest Z77mx-d3h? its 6k also!


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Asus M5A97 @ 6.5k
> AMD FX 8120 @ 9.5k
> G-Skill RipjawsX 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz DDR3 @ 3.4k
> WD Caviar blue 1 TB @ 5.2k
> ...



dude u didnt include ups and cd drive! that would certainly take it above 70k! and isnt GTX670 a little overkill for 22" lcd?


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 8, 2012)

asrock z77 extreme 4 9500
i5 2500k 12500
itb seagate 5000
hd 7870 21000
corsair tx650 5500
nzxt gamma 2500
cm hyper 212 evo 2000
corsair vengance 1600hz 3000
asus/sony/samsung/lg dvd writer 1000
dell 24 inch 10000
total 70000


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 8, 2012)

@Manas Saraswat
The Z77 based Chipset Mobos 
Are for the Intels unlocked Processors , not for the AMD Processor Suggested by theconqueror .

@ n@m@n Where is the UPS Buddy . It will cost more than 3K for the UPS .


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 8, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> @Manas Saraswat
> @ n@m@n Where is the UPS Buddy . It will cost more than 3K for the UPS .



Dude you can buy biostar tz68k+ for 7250 and also reduce on monitor by buying 22 inch for 7500 to 8000


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> asrock z77 extreme 4 9500
> i5 2500k 12500
> itb seagate 5000
> hd 7870 21000
> ...


 
bro all the prices you quoted are off by more or less 500 bucks each i.e not including the tax! 

questions:
1.) what about i7 2600k
2.) msi 7850 power edition twin frozr 4 performs better than stock 7870!
3.) im not gonna overclock so i dont think i need cooler as of now..maybe in future...then il buy it! wwill that be feasible? 
4.) do i really need vengeance?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you game or do video rendering ??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2012)

1. i5 2500k is not really bad for you.
2. you can always overclock a 7870 so that no 7850 comes close to it.
    you may look this for your reference
 7850 vs 7870
3. obviously yes it will be feasible
4.yeah better if you get it, else you can go for this : 
Corsair DDR3 4 GB


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2012)

Manas Saraswat said:


> bro all the prices you quoted are off by more or less 500 bucks each i.e not including the tax!
> 
> questions:
> 1.) what about i7 2600k
> ...




If you are not gonna OC, then you don't need a K series CPU.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jul 8, 2012)

@OP The i7 2600k is for some CPU intensive tasks. It is overkill for gaming. Its sibling i5 2500k is the optimum chip you should have for high-end gaming.



Intel Core i5 2500k: 13k
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3: 8k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz: 1.7k
Seagate 1TB: 5.5k
BenQ G2420HD: 10k
Gigabyte GV-R787OC 2GD(7870 Oc): 22k 
Cooler Master Elite 430: 2.5k
Corsair TX 650: 5.5k
ASUS 24x DVD writer: 1k
Total: 69.2kIf you want you can go for the ASRock Z77 Extreme6 @13k but you will have to opt for a 7850 instead.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> 1. i5 2500k is not really bad for you.
> 2. you can always overclock a 7870 so that no 7850 comes close to it.
> you may look this for your reference
> 7850 vs 7870
> ...



thanks man.
i will definately think about i5 but the confusion is the fact that what after 4 5 years?  
and i am talking about the msi 7850 power edition oc to 1ghz twin frozr 4..that beats stock 7870.



Sainatarajan said:


> Do you game or do video rendering ??



only gaming no vid rendering!



Utkarsh Sharma said:


> @OP The i7 2600k is for some CPU intensive tasks. It is overkill for gaming. Its sibling i5 2500k is the optimum chip you should have for high-end gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everyone saying to buy asrock z77 mobo! is gigabyte no good!? i was going for gigabyte z77mx-d3h..read it was best value for money mobo around!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ An OCed 7870 will easily beat any 7850,even the msi power edition.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 8, 2012)

@Manas
I visited Nehru place a week ago.
These prices are from computer empire, smc and other few shops.
Online prices are more.

Q1.) what about i7 2600k
Ans. i5 2500k is good for gaming and you can oc it to 4.5 easily.So dont waste money on i7 2600k instead spend on GPU.
Q2.) msi 7850 power edition twin frozr 4 performs better than stock 7870!
Ans. This is not true. 7870 is better.
Q3.) im not gonna overclock so i dont think i need cooler as of now..maybe in future...then il buy it! wwill that be feasible?
Ans.Yes if not overclocking stock cooler comes with i5 2500k is fine. But cooler just worth 2000.
Q4.) do i really need vengeance?
Ans. You can go with G.Skill Ripjaws their price difference is only 100. But my personal opinion is go with ram of 1600mhz so that you can oc it to 2133+


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 8, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> @Manas
> I visited Nehru place a week ago.
> These prices are from computer empire, smc and other few shops.
> Online prices are more.
> ...



smc quoted me a price of 22k for 7870! which shop did u enquire from!?

ohk so im pretty much set in my mind about this whole thing, final thoughts:

1. is the normal corsair 1600mhz ram not enough? 8gb of ram im putting..
2. if i dont overclock the i5 2500k in the future will it bottleneck the 7870?
3. gigabyte z77mx-d3h anyone?


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 9, 2012)

Manas Saraswat said:


> smc quoted me a price of 22k for 7870! which shop did u enquire from!?
> 
> ohk so im pretty much set in my mind about this whole thing, final thoughts:
> 
> ...



Dont remember the exact name of shop but in nehru place you should visit at least 5 shops and buy from the cheapest one.
Also you dont need to buy all the products from one shop you can buy from shops which give you best price.

1. For gaming just go for corsair vengance or gskill ripjaws. 
2. i5 2400 is around 10300 and i5 2500 is around 11100
so if you will not oc then go with it but i5 2500k will be more future proof.
3. i would suggest to go for z68 mb as you dont need z77 because most features of z77 are for ivy bridge cpus.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 9, 2012)

^ yeah but im getting a good z77 mobo for the same price! its just about how it oc's thats all...rest yeah z77 support ivy bridge.

fine then lemme think about it a little and il finalize..

also does anyone have a used old ups! i just need it for back! dont wana spend money on a new one cuz i have power backup at my place!


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 9, 2012)

Manas Saraswat said:


> ^ yeah but im getting a good z77 mobo for the same price! its just about how it oc's thats all...rest yeah z77 support ivy bridge.
> 
> fine then lemme think about it a little and il finalize..
> 
> also does anyone have a used old ups! i just need it for back! dont wana spend money on a new one cuz i have power backup at my place!



if u r getting good mb for same price than go 4 it so in future if u change cpu from sb to ivy u dont need to change mb.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 9, 2012)

guys iv been researching! 
yesterday i saw a lot of vids and what i learnt from that was:
msi 7850 power edition oc twin frozr4 > msi 7870 power edition oc twin frozr3 ( no twin frozr 4 release yet!)
msi 7870 hawk oc edition > all the rest! 
now if i go for stock 7870 which would be cheaper and overclock..il need heat dissipation right? 
hence the twin frozr! 

this is getting to be a major headache for me! arrrghhh!

ohk guys it comes down to this:

i5 2500k
gigabyte z77mx-d3h
msi 7850 power edition
corsair vengeance 1600mhz 8gb
seagate 1tb
samsung/asus dvd writter
benq 22" led full hd
cooler master elite 690 or 460
which ups should i get with this!? last thing left

forgot corsair tx 650w


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 9, 2012)

Forget About MSI and all those stuff. Get a Good HD 7870 .  It will beat HD 7850 .


----------



## headbang33 (Jul 9, 2012)

Go for GTX 670...better than every amd card.
and if you are not planning to OC...cut down your PSU to 600w.
and go for a i5 2500k....


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 9, 2012)

^ gtx 670 is for 30k! out of my budget!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 9, 2012)

Get The HD 7870 . None Other than That ONE .


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 9, 2012)

@OP
Go for the ripjaws x rather than corsair vengeance as vengeance has tall heat spreader and might interfere with an air cooler that you might put later (assuming that you are gonna oc)


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 9, 2012)

Get these for sure :
i5-2500k
asus p8z77-v / asus p8z77-m
Gigabyte/Sapphire 7870
Seasonic S12II-620W
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600Mhz 4G x 1/2

Rest you decide.. I know your budget is quite high but I'd suggest going for a cheap cabinet (eg: Nzxt Elite[Not if you get the Noctua cooler tho coz it wont fit ]) and use the money elsewhere.

If you're gonna OC get the Noctua NH-D14 or else the CM Hyper 212 EVO will suffice


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 9, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Get these for sure :
> i5-2500k
> asus p8z77-v / asus p8z77-m
> Gigabyte/Sapphire 7870
> ...



bro msi better than giga/saph and wont be overclocking for a while.il buy cooler later


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 9, 2012)

Well my point was 7870. Get any brand. That's your choice


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 9, 2012)

^ lol ohk man!

just one last question u guys will the i5 2500k bottleneck 7870 at factory clock speed(3.3ghz)??


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 9, 2012)

Nop. Not a bit. Won't bottleneck even if the card is overclocked. i5-2500k is more powerful than you might think..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 10, 2012)

I5 2500K wont even Bottleneck a GTX 680 SLI .


----------



## funskar (Jul 10, 2012)

Manas Saraswat said:


> ^ lol ohk man!
> 
> just one last question u guys will the i5 2500k bottleneck 7870 at factory clock speed(3.3ghz)??



lol


----------



## maheem (Jul 10, 2012)

Why do you need a 750w SMPS when 600w is more than enough for your gaming  configuration.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks guys for all your help,, and being patient through all my noob questions! il update u when i buy my pc and when its up and running! 
peace out hombres!



Saumil996 said:


> @OP
> Go for the ripjaws x rather than corsair vengeance as vengeance has tall heat spreader and might interfere with an air cooler that you might put later (assuming that you are gonna oc)



will it interfere with CM Hyper 212 EVo? il be doing light oc, if any,

guys what ups would i have to buy with 7870?! i need ups for like a min as i have gen backup at my place.


----------



## Myth (Jul 10, 2012)

Assuming you are taking an atx mobo, Corsair vengeance (in slot nearest the proc) will conflict, unless you relocate the fan in the opposite side. And you cant add another fan for a push-pull config. Alternately, you can shift the ram modules a slot away from the proc.
Or else just simply get the ripjaws XD

Select either the p8z77-v or the p8z77-m pro.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 10, 2012)

You will have to orient the cooler in a particular way or do some jugaad! Plus you won't be able to add another fan


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 10, 2012)

Myth said:


> Assuming you are taking an atx mobo, Corsair vengeance (in slot nearest the proc) will conflict, unless you relocate the fan in the opposite side. And you cant add another fan for a push-pull config. Alternately, you can shift the ram modules a slot away from the proc.
> Or else just simply get the ripjaws XD





Saumil996 said:


> You will have to orient the cooler in a particular way or do some jugaad! Plus you won't be able to add another fan



I was able to install the same CPU cooler the normal way in a push/pull config without any conflicts. Though I had to install Ram modules in 2nd and 4th slot in order to accommodate the extra fan on cooler.


----------



## Myth (Jul 11, 2012)

1manshow said:


> I was able to install the same CPU cooler the normal way in a push/pull config without any conflicts. Though I had to install Ram modules in 2nd and 4th slot in order to accommodate the extra fan on cooler.



Luckily you had spare properly functioning slots to shift to.
The fan can also sit on the ram  but then you would have to remove the fan everytime you wish to remove/change the ram


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 12, 2012)

ohk thanks! 

i need a ups too people as mentioned in my last post!
i need backup for like 20 secs as i get power back through gen.
which ups to get! i dont wana spend big

guys should i go for asus mobo or gigabyte?

gigabyte z77mx is for 8k and got very good reviews! my range is till 8k! suggest a good mobo.

cant go for asus 8z77 v series its too costly!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 12, 2012)

V Guard 600 VA UPS @ 1.5K .


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 12, 2012)

Myth said:


> Luckily you had spare properly functioning slots to shift to.
> The fan can also sit on the ram  but then you would have to remove the fan everytime you wish to remove/change the ram



Almost all mid-high end boards have 4 slots of RAM these days, so not much trouble with it. Also why would anyone need to remove/change RAM so often? Even then it's very easy to remove fan from cooler as it's not screwed.

Anyway, if OP has not bought any RAM yet, I would also advice to go for low height RAM like G.Skill.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys im buying right now...msi 7870 is 24 k...! 
Should I take sapphire?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2012)

Price?


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 12, 2012)

Sapphire non oc is also 24

guys MSI 7870 twin frozr 3( 1050mhz)  or sapphire 7870 (non oc 1000mhz) ? Price is more or less same


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 12, 2012)

tf3 due to its cooling


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 13, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> tf3 due to its cooling



got the sapphire! read a review tf3 gives lower fps! 

also sapphire overclocked is a bomb!

guys i built my new rig! yeayy

the sad part is it wont start! i have no idea y...when i press the power switch on the chassis..it starts then closes in a sec! i checked all the connections twice..everything is tight..and configured correctly! 

also i noticed that the hdd doesnt vibrate and neither does its led on the chassis blink..all other components start in that 2 secs! except the hdd.

y isnt it starting?! should i replace the hdd??


----------



## Myth (Jul 13, 2012)

Try with different cables and ports for the hdd. Data and power both.
Bios is not detecting hdd ?


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 13, 2012)

didnt you do a test run b4ninstalling in cabinet


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 13, 2012)

lol guys im sorry 

i didnt connect the atx 12 cable to motherboard..lmao how nooby! its working now...DDDD

the only thing is that cable is really short..so it wont go over my 7870!  

i need a converter..an atx12 to atx12..is there something like that?!


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2012)

Why are you trying to take it over the graphics card?


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 13, 2012)

^
over it because its really really short! if i try to go around it  wont even reach half way.

is there a atx extension wire?


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2012)

Which SMPS is it? I really doubt if any cable would be that short.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 13, 2012)

that's not the point now is it?!!! though there are atx extension cables out there.


----------



## Thunder Emperor (Jul 13, 2012)

If you have got any good PSU then the length of the cable will be long enough to go behind the board and connect to the top of the board for the CPU power. I think you are doing something wrong. It should not go over the board. It will be behind it.

Which Cabinet do you have?


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 13, 2012)

which psu and cabinet did you buy..?


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 14, 2012)

i bought cm 431 plus cabinet, and damn iCool psu (had to compromise)..now the damn atx 4-pin cable is 1-inch too short. Dammit, and i cant find an atx extension cable anywhere.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Why did you buy an el cheapo PSU ???


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2012)

Manas Saraswat said:


> i bought cm 431 plus cabinet, and damn iCool psu (had to compromise)..now the damn atx 4-pin cable is 1-inch too short. Dammit, and i cant find an atx extension cable anywhere.




Never heard of that PSU. God save your components. As for your cable, check if PrimeABGB have this:-

NZXT Extention Cables CB 3F 3pin, CB Sata 11P etc.




> 7C-08081-BBB/CB-8P
> CB 8P 8pin Motherboard power extension Cable



Price is 450 bucks.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 14, 2012)

one of my friends has been using that one since an year...no problems yet.
dunno lets c if I find the extension or il have to sell this one and buy a cm or something.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 14, 2012)

@skud
Exactly Correct . God save his components .


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 15, 2012)

which cooler master psu should i buy if i sell this one?
 i got i5 2500k and 7870 and gigabyte z77mx-d3h


----------



## Myth (Jul 15, 2012)

Why Cooler Master ? Go for Corsair.
500w is enough but 600w is future safe. 
Corsair CX500 
Corsair CX600 

Go through these once,
Blacklisted PSUs


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 15, 2012)

i would suggest corsair gs600
but if you want to go with cm only then cm extreme power 500



Myth said:


> Go through these once,
> Blacklisted PSUs


@Myth this was really helpful


----------



## Myth (Jul 15, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> @Myth this was really helpful



Anytime 
I have Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W, which is in the blacklist. Luckily it has been running for quite some time without any trouble. :B


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 15, 2012)

Myth said:


> Anytime
> I have Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W, which is in the blacklist. Luckily it has been running for quite some time without any trouble. :B



Well this is s cnfusing.


----------



## Myth (Jul 15, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> Well this is s cnfusing.



Sorry, my statement was actually confusing.
I had bought the cm psu before that thread had started.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 15, 2012)

is 600w power supply enough for my system?! and will corsair gs600 fit my cooler master elite 431 plus?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Get This . 
Seasonic S12 620W .


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 15, 2012)

corsair is a safer bet considering rma


----------



## Myth (Jul 15, 2012)

Manas Saraswat said:


> is 600w power supply enough for my system?! and will corsair gs600 fit my cooler master elite 431 plus?



Corsair FS600 : 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L)
CM 431 Elite (W / H / D) : 192 x 427 x 499 mm


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 16, 2012)

guys i fianlly set up my pc..its running and everything
but on my monitor its not displaying fullscreen..its leaving an inch from everyside as if the res is lower..but its set on 1080p full hd res.!


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2012)

^ is that the bezel lol just kidding.
Do a auto adjust or use scaling options  [hope it is right]


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 16, 2012)

auti adjust is disabled on my monitor menu! dunno y...!
where can i find scaling options?


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2012)

hope this helps

Full Screen With Your HDMI Cable & ATI Catalyst Control Center - AJ Clarke


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 16, 2012)

hey thanks but i solved it on my own 
also can anyone tell me best software to c fps ingame and temp of vid card.
and which is the best to control fan speed


----------



## Xai (Jul 16, 2012)

FPS ingame ..fraps has that option I think.

Temps of vid card - HWMonitor will show temps of all your components.


----------



## Skud (Jul 16, 2012)

Try MSI AfterBurner.

It has all you need.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 16, 2012)

OK guys the final rig is as follows:


i5 2500k
gigabyte z77mx-d3h
Sapphire 7870
Seagate 1Tb Barracuda 7200
Sony Dvd Writer
Dell ST22

^^ oops forgot Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus

i have a question though..

my 7870 went up to 70degrees while gaming on full hd res.
im a litte worried..is that high a temp ok?
 70 was the avg..highest was 74.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 16, 2012)

^Use sapphire Trixx and make a custom fan profile.


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 16, 2012)

^How much temp do u get on ur 7870 on avg?


----------



## Skud (Jul 16, 2012)

You are getting very good temps. Don't worry.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 16, 2012)

Manas Saraswat said:


> ^How much temp do u get on ur 7870 on avg?



Don't have any resource hungry games yet man...
31 degrees Celsius while doing normal stuff. Will play NFS Undercover later n let u know


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 19, 2012)

guys need help ocing my 7870.
1.how much should i oc?
2.do i need separate cooler for it?.i dont wana oc too much..maybe 50mhz
3.how to actually go about it? any precautions? i plan on using msi afterburner


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 19, 2012)

Why not use Sapphite Trixx?


----------



## yochan (Jul 19, 2012)

hey manas saraswat post ur full specs n cost of items also abt the ups u were talkin which one did u buy


----------



## Manas Saraswat (Jul 22, 2012)

i5 2500k 12,850
gigabyte z77mx-d3h 8126
Seagate Barracuda 4500
Sapphire HD 7870 22500
GSkill RipjawsX 1600Mhz 8GB (4x2) 3600
Sony Dvd Writter 920
Dell 22' ST22 Series LED full HD 9000
Microtech UPS 800KVA 3150
I dont remember the exact prices of some, and for some iv quoted the net price i.e including tax. This should give you a good idea about the whole thing.

Cooler Master 431 Elite Plus --- 3500


----------

